# Where are some of the strangest places you have solved a cube?



## WinterCub3r (Mar 25, 2014)

So I thought it would be cool to start a thread about all the weird places people have solved before. 

I have solved in the back of a cop car< not being arrested  and at the doctors a week after knee surgery.


----------



## evogler (Mar 25, 2014)

In the catacombs in Paris in front of a big pile of skulls.


----------



## DeeDubb (Mar 25, 2014)

after hiking to the top of a mountain. Under a bridge, by the river... At the gym between sets.


----------



## Dene (Mar 25, 2014)

At my desk

derp


----------



## brian724080 (Mar 25, 2014)

While I had my blood drawn


----------



## DeeDubb (Mar 25, 2014)

(I know I'm not the only one that cubes on the toilet)


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 25, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> (I know I'm not the only one that cubes on the toilet)



You are correct.


----------



## Royiky (Mar 25, 2014)

I solved in a cube costume.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Mar 25, 2014)

I solved at the top of the Willis tower, attempted bld on space mountain at disney(failed), on various roller coasters, and I'm the shower. Also in the shower.


----------



## kcl (Mar 25, 2014)

*Where are some of the Strangest places you have solved??*

I did OH while getting like four shots in my right arm.
And also did factory solves in a swimming pool with Logan ^^ (spicyoranges)


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 25, 2014)

I solved a 2x2 while zip lining over the rainforests of Costa Rica.


----------



## Bh13 (Mar 25, 2014)

Solved my 3x3 in front of old faithful (the glacier) and also solved my 3x3 more than 14,000 feet (4,267.2 meters) above sea level.


----------



## LucidCuber (Mar 25, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> (I know I'm not the only one that cubes on the toilet)



http://cubingdare.wordpress.com/2011/10/10/inwrvb/

"I cube a lot on the toilet and sometimes a piece pops into the toilet"


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Mar 25, 2014)

In the lecture hall bathroom while the SAT was going on.


----------



## PhD (Mar 25, 2014)

Do you think you'd get dizzy doing BLD in a roller coaster?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 25, 2014)

PhD said:


> Do you think you'd get dizzy doing BLD in a roller coaster?



I want a video of this.

While waiting in line at a grocery store.
While waiting in line at a licensing office.
At the shopping mall while resting on a bench.
In a Home Depot store.
Public restroom.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 25, 2014)

Let's see, in the operating room after my wisdom teeth removal.

At a "cool kids" New Years party.

And on the toilet.


----------



## FJT97 (Mar 25, 2014)

on a unicyleride in the forest....


----------



## PeelingStickers (Mar 25, 2014)

Anfield


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 25, 2014)

Bh13 said:


> Solved my 3x3 in front of old faithful (the glacier) and also solved my 3x3 more than 14,000 feet (4,267.2 meters) above sea level.


I am guessing Pikes Peak because you live in Colorado?


----------



## Slippery Sid (Mar 25, 2014)

Inside a toilet


----------



## TheCubeWizard (Mar 26, 2014)

Bh13 said:


> Solved my 3x3 in front of old faithful (the glacier) and also solved my 3x3 more than 14,000 feet (4,267.2 meters) above sea level.



glacier... lol its a geyser


----------



## tx789 (Mar 26, 2014)

In terms of isolated locations I have solved a cube at French pass and cape palliter. French Pass I went on for a school camp. It near if not the most northern point of the South Island while cape palliter is the southern most point of the north island.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Mar 26, 2014)

In the shower.

fedora


----------



## Riley (Mar 26, 2014)

I've done it multiple times in my dreams.


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 26, 2014)

I feel like this is a great time to plug a video.

[youtubehd]zACvtk2Jwfk[/youtubehd]


----------



## ChickenWrap (Mar 26, 2014)

I once solved my 3x3 at the top of Pikes Peak (14000 feet), and I once did OH solves while running a 10k (36:44)!


----------



## ahmfast1 (Mar 26, 2014)

once I've solved my cube onehanded out of my window , it was very dangerous but i didnt drop my cube...


----------



## DeeDubb (Mar 26, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> I feel like this is a great time to plug a video.



As someone with a fear of heights, all I can say is... F.... THAT...


----------



## WinterCub3r (Mar 27, 2014)

I feel like we need to start something like... Extreme cubing, where we make a point to solve a puzzle on top of a building or hanging off a cliff. I might be going to Seattle in a few months so im going to do it on top of the space needle.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 27, 2014)

I cubed while bunjee jumping and the cube didnt drop off. Then underwater while snorkelling and on top of my 18 floor buildings water tank. Very windy and for a moment I thought I was falling off but had it under control and thats it


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Mar 28, 2014)

I've done it on top of mount Vesuvius(the only active volcano in mainland Europe). Didn't do it fast but still done it!


----------



## DeeDubb (Mar 28, 2014)

WinterCub3r said:


> I feel like we need to start something like... *Extreme cubing*, where we make a point to solve a puzzle on top of a building or hanging off a cliff. I might be going to Seattle in a few months so im going to do it on top of the space needle.



Not a bad idea. I just made a Tumblr. 


http://extremecubing.tumblr.com/

If anyone wants to send me photos or video to put on there, just send me a message or email me at: [email protected]

Include -

Name (or user name or both if you prefer):
Date the photo/video was taken:
Where the photo/video was taken:
Estimated solve time from the photo/video:
Any interesting story you want to attach to the photo/video:

*note: It doesn't have to be too wild or crazy. Even a cool outdoorsy photo, or a photo taken in an exotic country would be fine, or even if it's just a funny place to cube, like on the roof of your house or something.*


----------



## WinterCub3r (Apr 9, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Not a bad idea. I just made a Tumblr.
> 
> 
> http://extremecubing.tumblr.com/
> ...



that's awesome. hope it catches on. feel free to make your own thread for that, just keep me apart of it


----------



## Fawn (Apr 9, 2014)

Last friday, I went to Six Flags Magic Mountain and did some solves on Goliath, Drop of Doom, and Superman. That was pretty fun.


----------



## supercavitation (Apr 9, 2014)

Not as much in the theme of extreme cubing, but the strangest place I've ever solved is probably Treblinka. Allow me to explain. 

I was on a class trip to Treblinka, and after hearing stories upon stories of the brutalities that occurred there, I got so angry I was shaking, and couldn't say the prayer for the members of my family who were killed there as I had hoped to. I asked my teacher, and he said it was ok to go off to the side and solve the cube to calm down. I did, and it calmed me down enough that I was able to say the prayer for my family. Without a doubt, the most meaningful solve of my life. 

If we're sticking to extreme cubing only, about a month ago, I solved a cube on top of Masada (I should have OH-ed it on the way up, though).


----------



## n00bCube (Apr 9, 2014)

Not really that strange, but in my car. I was waiting for someone, it was a really nice sunny hot day and had my window down, occasionally looking up and watching people go by, it felt a lot more enjoyable and different from solving indoors.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Apr 9, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Let's see, in the operating room after my wisdom teeth removal.



I did that too


----------



## DavidCip86 (Apr 9, 2014)

When I'm walking through a store, I'm pretty much always solving a cube. Or while I'm in the car (even if I'm the one driving).


----------



## WinterCub3r (Apr 11, 2014)

DavidCip86 said:


> When I'm walking through a store, I'm pretty much always solving a cube. Or while I'm in the car (even if I'm the one driving).



haha ya i do that to then i get stopped and asked if i can solve it (mid solve) and then i solve it and they just tell me to do it again


----------



## Minnesotacubes (Apr 11, 2014)

I climbed at tree and I just say up there solving for a while.


----------



## advincubing (Apr 28, 2014)

Going 431kmh on the Shangahi Mag-Lev train....

[video=youtube_share;XhAjA4aHL3w]http://youtu.be/XhAjA4aHL3w[/video]


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 28, 2014)

advincubing said:


> Going 431kmh on the Shangahi Mag-Lev train....
> 
> [video=youtube_share;XhAjA4aHL3w]http://youtu.be/XhAjA4aHL3w[/video]


That was pretty sweet! Is there anywhere that i can buy some of your logo stickers? It looked really cool on your cube. I loke your color scheme with the grey as well.


----------



## WinterCub3r (Apr 28, 2014)

advincubing said:


> Going 431kmh on the Shangahi Mag-Lev train....
> 
> [video=youtube_share;XhAjA4aHL3w]http://youtu.be/XhAjA4aHL3w[/video]



i watched that video like the second it came out  thats pretty awesome.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Apr 28, 2014)

On top of Emory Peak, Camp Bullis, in my billet, and in the porto potty at Mo Ranch (six years ago)


----------



## Logiqx (May 2, 2014)

Yesterday at work I did a presentation to my colleagues about software development, problem solving and estimation models.

I used the cube as a light hearted analogy for software development (breaking it down into smaller goals) and related it back to the difficulties faced when estimating the effort required for software product delivery. The analogy touched on things like unpredictable challenges when working on well-defined tasks and your ability to apply previously acquired skills to similar situations.

I did a couple of solves in a walkthough style and asked the group to estimate move counts (less pressure than solve times) and unsurprisingly they were pretty accurate the second time. It was interesting to see their reaction to my finger speeds. My global average is currently around 25 seconds but they were still impressed.

A few of my colleagues are now buying cubes and watching the beginner video by badmephisto.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 2, 2014)

In class. While my teacher is teaching. I was using a huanying.


At MacDonalds.

At a food court.


----------



## Muesli (May 2, 2014)

Mt Toubkal, Morocco

I carried a pair of 3x3s and a 5x5 to the top of north Africa.

P.S, I'm going to be doing a Skydive in the future. Do you think they'd let me solve whilst falling?


----------



## Kavak (May 2, 2014)

I think you will like this one (not my video)


----------



## WinterCub3r (May 2, 2014)

Logiqx said:


> Yesterday at work I did a presentation to my colleagues about software development, problem solving and estimation models.
> 
> I used the cube as a light hearted analogy for software development (breaking it down into smaller goals) and related it back to the difficulties faced when estimating the effort required for software product delivery. The analogy touched on things like unpredictable challenges when working on well-defined tasks and your ability to apply previously acquired skills to similar situations.
> 
> ...



wow thats actualy really cool, more people should do stuff like that.


----------



## Logiqx (May 3, 2014)

WinterCub3r said:


> wow thats actualy really cool, more people should do stuff like that.



Cheers. I thought it worked out pretty well.


----------



## Cubiquitous (May 3, 2014)

I have practiced OH while driving. Really dumb. Don't do this ever. Nothing bad happened to me, except for the shame and guilt of being so addicted to this hobby that it caused me to make such a poor decision.

Would it be easier to ask who has NOT cubed on the toilet?


----------



## Muesli (May 6, 2014)

Cubiquitous said:


> I have practiced OH while driving. Really dumb. Don't do this ever. Nothing bad happened to me, except for the shame and guilt of being so addicted to this hobby that it caused me to make such a poor decision.
> 
> Would it be easier to ask who has NOT cubed on the toilet?



I have a shower-cube...


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 6, 2014)

on top of this mountain in Jaguari, RS, Brazil


----------



## WinterCub3r (Jun 23, 2014)

just saw this. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ns9MCyuSbGs


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 23, 2014)

WinterCub3r said:


> just saw this. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ns9MCyuSbGs



What method is that? It looks so weird. He did like first layer Orientation then Permutation, same with last layer. Normal beginner method is EO/EP on first and last later before corners.


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Jun 24, 2014)

I solved a Rubiks cube while Going down a mountain in Nice, France. I almost fell D:


----------



## WinterCub3r (Jun 24, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> What method is that? It looks so weird. He did like first layer Orientation then Permutation, same with last layer. Normal beginner method is EO/EP on first and last later before corners.



I think he just did a really bad beginners method of making the white face then moving on to the rest of the cube in the beginners method.


----------



## Fawn (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm going on a camping trip next weekend, so I'll try to take some sweet pics.


----------



## WinterCub3r (Jun 24, 2014)

Jim said:


> I'm going on a camping trip next weekend, so I'll try to take some sweet pics.



I'm leaving for five days starting wednesdays, the place I'm going to has some lava tubes you can explore, might as well bring a cube


----------



## 3LEVAS3 (Jun 24, 2014)

-Rock climbing. Stupid really, dropped a cube from 40 feet. Way to go L.
-Hiking, OH because I stabbed my other hand on a branch while saving my cube ;-;
-On the beach. Not very exotic but nice 
-On an organ bench. Woot.
-At archery. Don't try it guys. :/ 
-While running a 5k.
-Getting my teeth cleaned.
-CNN tower in Canada. 
-Niagra Falls.
-Customs and security.
-Standing in line for food...
-Mini golfing


----------



## Wylie28 (Jun 24, 2014)

It may not be a strange place but has anyone tried solving a cube while looking at it through a mirror?


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 24, 2014)

Wylie28 said:


> It may not be a strange place but has anyone tried solving a cube while looking at it through a mirror?



There was a discussion on this a while back.


----------



## WinterCub3r (Jun 24, 2014)

Wylie28 said:


> It may not be a strange place but has anyone tried solving a cube while looking at it through a mirror?



Yes "Tehcubedude" posted a video a while back of that as a challenge, it's awful. 

I was just at the dentist today, found out I need my wisdom teeth pulled.... I think when it comes time i will scrable my cube before they put me under then when i come to I will time my self to see how fast I am partially under anistetic.

Lava tubes is on my list as well. I may also need a second knee surgery, yay -_-


----------



## Zuki (Jun 27, 2014)

WinterCub3r said:


> I may also need a second knee surgery, yay -_-



Ouch, good luck with that :/

Solved while getting top and bottom braces on, and many other braces appointments


----------



## WinterCub3r (Jul 1, 2014)

Zuki said:


> Ouch, good luck with that :/
> 
> Solved while getting top and bottom braces on, and many other braces appointments



haha cool, I had braces about 4 years ago and there was a Rubik's cube in the waiting room and if you beat the current record there you got more tokens that you could turn in for gift cards and random stuff. at the time I was still slow so I didn't try to beat the time but the time was only like 42 seconds.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 1, 2014)

Umm, in class while my teacher's teaching, and my other teacher called me out and asked me to solve it in front of the class because he was somewhat interested in cubing.


----------



## rishidoshi (Jul 1, 2014)

The Himalayas in Bhutan, in my noob days. (Im still in noob days btw)


----------



## rj (Jul 1, 2014)

rishidoshi said:


> The Himalayas in Bhutan, in my noob days. (Im still in noob days btw)



Zhanchi 50mm?

I solved while brawling with my siblings, and while herding sheep.


----------



## 1LastSolve (Jul 11, 2014)

In that dark corner of my house filled with huge spiders....

also, this is the 69th reply.


----------



## G2013 (Jul 11, 2014)

In a lot of terraces of buildings and below a bed.


----------



## AllTheCubes (Dec 21, 2014)

*Weirdest Place you have ever cubed*

Just wondering.
Ex. On the toilet, standing next to a hairy man on the subway, in a hospital, etc.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 21, 2014)

On Mount Fuji.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Dec 21, 2014)

In my sponsor child's house on a very remote island in the Philippines.


----------



## AllTheCubes (Dec 21, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> In my sponsor child's house on a very remote island in the Philippines.



Oh that's pretty cool.


----------



## josh42732 (Dec 21, 2014)

After the exam at school with everyone in the room watching me like I'm some sort of God.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Dec 21, 2014)

On a cruise ship in the Panama Canal.


----------



## AllTheCubes (Dec 21, 2014)

josh42732 said:


> After the exam at school with everyone in the room watching me like I'm some sort of God.



This happens even though I'm definitely a slow solver.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Dec 21, 2014)

I've done a blindfolded solve in class a few times.

I attempted a blindfolded solve at my old elementary school (with freezing temperature) but I failed ;D

And, of course, on the toilet. I have yet to do a blindfolded solve there.


----------



## Bh13 (Dec 21, 2014)

In front of Old Faithful


----------



## VintageAion (Dec 21, 2014)

In the shower


----------



## MrMan (Dec 21, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone has ever attempted an OH/BLD in a large pocket.

Edit : 
Once the temperature will be more pleasant I will solve it while walking on a slack line !


----------



## pdilla (Dec 21, 2014)

BLD solving when a crazy screaming homeless person appears...


----------



## lorki3 (Dec 21, 2014)

In a hot air balloon.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Dec 21, 2014)

On the Giant Dipper at the Santa Cruz Beach Boardwalk
In front of 3 chipmunks, who ran away after I solved it.
In front of 3 tourists, who also ran away after I solved it.
Glass Beach in Mendocino.
In the waiting room of the dentist's office before getting my braces on.
In the chair of the dentist's office getting my braces on.
OH in the chair of the dentist's office while getting my braces on and holding up a mirror to see my painful mouth metal.
Mile Swim at Santa Cruz Jr. Guards (we do it in the Ocean). When i reached the buoy, I pulled out my cube and did a freezing cold, numb hands, eyes nearly shut from salt, mentally and physically exhausted solve.

I'm done now


----------



## rjcaste (Dec 21, 2014)

In an airplane
On a toilet
In my pocket OH BLD during class (to hide it)
Outside in the snow (I live in Florida, this is weird)
In the cafeteria during lunch
Eating while doing OH at lunch
At a fire drill outside (I do this all the time)


----------



## Berd (Dec 21, 2014)

Toilet


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 21, 2014)

Just after going swimming in the sea , my hands were completely numb


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Dec 21, 2014)

In the cockpit of a running aircraft.. in the pilot's seat.


----------



## rjcaste (Dec 22, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> In the cockpit of a running aircraft.. in the pilot's seat.



Wow... Jet pilot?


----------



## DeeDubb (Dec 22, 2014)

Doing BLD on the bus, not realizing that my foot is blocking the back door and everyone is looking and yelling at me.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Dec 22, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Doing BLD on the bus, not realizing that my foot is blocking the back door and everyone is looking and yelling at me.


----------



## G2013 (Dec 22, 2014)

And also in a Burger King, every Saturday.

And did BLD with my hands in my back, lying down in my bed while someone was hitting me with a pillow...


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 22, 2014)

toilet


----------



## ryak2002 (Dec 22, 2014)

AlexMaass said:


> toilet



i don't what to thouch your cube!


----------



## Rcuber123 (Dec 22, 2014)

I cubed in an ambulance


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 22, 2014)

Roller coaster. It was rubiks brand so I couldnt pop it.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 22, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Doing BLD on the bus, not realizing that my foot is blocking the back door and everyone is looking and yelling at me.



Haha!


----------



## Lars Petrus (Dec 22, 2014)

6008 meters up on a Bolivian volcano.

Not my best solve, but 49% oxygen level and frozen fingers is a partial excuse.


----------



## timeless (Dec 22, 2014)

Lars Petrus said:


> 6008 meters up on a Bolivian volcano.
> 
> Not my best solve, but 49% oxygen level and frozen fingers is a partial excuse.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REG09fdwYKk



and i thought cubing at the tallest residental highrise in a city near me was impressive


----------



## giorgi (Dec 22, 2014)

on black sea under the water


----------



## RedAgent14 (Dec 26, 2014)

I don't know if this actually applies, because it's not a "solve" per se, but here's mine:
This past tuesday, I went to the oral surgeon to get teeth removed. She used IV sedation. According to my mom, while I was out I was explaining (loudly) how to solve a standard 3x3.


----------



## newtonbase (Dec 26, 2014)

3DSRed said:


> I don't know if this actually applies, because it's not a "solve" per se, but here's mine:
> This past tuesday, I went to the oral surgeon to get teeth removed. She used IV sedation. According to my mom, while I was out I was explaining (loudly) how to solve a standard 3x3.



Brilliant!


----------



## memot68 (Dec 26, 2014)

solved on bicycle , on the maths exam(other exams too) , solved on fencing bout


----------



## Sadiq (Dec 26, 2014)

In an airplane not caring if people were trying to sleep.
Climbing Kilimanjaro (also tought someone how to do its as well)
While skiing in the Swiss Alps 
Pretty much everywhere I go I have a cube in hand and I solve it so it ranges for bathroom to mountains to trains to finerals(I know that's sad)


----------



## Sadiq (Dec 26, 2014)

In an airplane not caring if people were trying to sleep.
Climbing Kilimanjaro (also tought someone how to do its as well)
While skiing in the Swiss Alps 
Pretty much everywhere I go I have a cube in hand and I solve it so it ranges for bathroom to mountains to trains to finerals(I know that's sad) 

Oh and I also take it with me to all my exams


----------

